# banties gone broody.....dilemma



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i thought i`d stopped one of my banties going broody, but the sneaky moo has hidden herself away and snooked off with 8 eggs.

i havnt room/time for any more birds, so do i smash the eggs or not?
they might have been cooking for a week-ish, so will be developing nicely if they`re fertile.

what to do?

feels a bit like chick-icide :-(


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

if you cant cope with them then dont, theresno obligation to keep them going. or just leave a couple? but remember you've still got chance of hatching cocks which you'l struggle to home.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

doubt it, they`re millefleur pekins :lol2:

i can do my own wet work and cull if needed


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I suppose, being a reptile keeper, I would make a third choice - give (some of) the unwanted eggs to our large lizards/ratsnakes - then they're not wasted.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i only have small snakes, spares i eat or the dog and cats do


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ah, fair enough. I suppose I might well give the eggs to the dog in that circumstance and try not to watch....


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i dont suffer much from bambi-syndrome, lol, can grow, neck and cook my own dinner :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At the sanctuary we just remove the eggs they have hidden away and let them go cold, then put them in the skip. Weve got 2 broody Pekins at the minute, silly girls forget to eat and drink even though they are sitting on nothing:roll:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

oooh no, the eggs are squeeking :gasp:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

At least they'll find good homes :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they`ll stay here if the homes offered are pants!

third ones just out and is still all wet  so cute and tiny


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

all 8 eggs hatched, one unfortunatly didnt make it past day 1.

will get piccies soon.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cute hairy legged babies


----------

